# Australia Federal Police Clearance - Option for Check



## ssen (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi All,
while applying for the AFP clearance for myself and my spouse(secondary applicant), I found that there two options for the check - Name check and Name & finger print check. Please let me know which one is the appropriate.
Visa - subclass 189
Past duration of stay in Au - 2 years and 3 years for spouse.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

From what I have read here.. you require name check only!


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Guys couple of doubts here.

I am assuming we need to go for the NPC here through the link https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/

Purpose type should be Commonwealth/Employment and Purpose of check is Immigration and type Name check only.
Why is the form confirming the mailing address to send the certificate too, i thought they will be sending by mail. 
Pls validate the above.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Again bump... pls help anwer the query.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

They need a mailing address because they are going to mail it!!!!


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

OK so mail as in snail mail? I thought it was an email copy. I am not too confident about reciving it by post.


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

josh.machine said:


> OK so mail as in snail mail? I thought it was an email copy. I am not too confident about reciving it by post.


I dont think they email you. they will be posting it to your address.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

No they send it postal service nit email as you need an actual certificate to upload or give to case officer so it can be verified as genuine. 

Why would you be worried about postal service? Many others have to do the same and get it fine.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

josh.machine said:


> OK so mail as in snail mail? I thought it was an email copy. I am not too confident about reciving it by post.


yes they will not email the certificate as I tried convincing them over the phone after waiting for around 3 weeks for the postal delivery. Finally I gave them an AU address and the post reached there in a weeks time. 

Moral of the story - if you have some one in AU who can receive post, scan and send it to you. that would be better.

Hope this helps!

Cheers.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks I guess that helps. So should I be mentioning that AU address in the form itself or inform them later to send it to the AU address?

I guess we should be mentioning our Indian address first else they might pay a visit to the AU address. What say?


----------

